# The Official 12/5 - 12/7 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Dec 4, 2003)

Following Josh's lead on this. Let's use this thread to keep each other informed as this (apparently likely) snow event unfolds. WTNH (New Haven) is now calling for "4 to 12 or more inches of snow" for much of CT, beginning late Friday.  :beer:


----------



## Joshua (Dec 5, 2003)

lets not jinx it.  8)   Wish I could enjoy the storm and go skiing.  Stupid finals.  Figures i miss a powder storm.  Have fun to all going out in it, be safe, and give me lots of details so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 5, 2003)

I can't really say about this storm now that I'm tainted with juciy Dr. Weather flash updates I cannot disseminate.  Definately looks like a storm to track.  However, I can tell that at -5 below up here in north country I'm freezing my $@#@s off last night as I drove to/from Concord and this morning when I woke up.  Lots of very brittle cold still fresh glittery snow all around already on the ground.  Blue skies this morning, should be a great weekend for skiing no matter what happens.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 5, 2003)

Am hitting Jiminy (local news calling for 18-24 in the berks) on Sat and Flatkemo on Sunday (food drive = $35 tix).....will report findings of my 'Pow research' each nite!!!!



 :beer:  tonite


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2003)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> Am hitting Jiminy (local news calling for 18-24 in the berks) on Sat and Flatkemo on Sunday (food drive = $35 tix).....will report findings of my 'Pow research' each nite!!!!


I'll be keeping an eye out for your Jiminy report as I'll be up there on Sunday. I hope they don't groom it all out Saturday night...


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah I here ya - Nothing is more tragic than mowing down pow.....but with a major dump and being widy, ya should have no problem finding stashes all over the place on Sunday!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2003)

Just hoping this things extends into Sunday morning. Would be nice to have a few inches on top of the cord...  8)


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2003)

i'm debating going east to west to hit up jiminy for my first time on sunday due to the predictions.  good point about the grooming though, that would make the drive less worth it to me.  although i can't fault them if they do groom, that's an instant base for the entire mountain if they get upwards of a foot!


----------



## jimme (Dec 5, 2003)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i'm debating going east to west to hit up jiminy for my first time on sunday due to the predictions.  good point about the grooming though, that would make the drive less worth it to me.  although i can't fault them if they do groom, that's an instant base for the entire mountain if they get upwards of a foot!


I've never seen them groom duirng open hours. Been there one night during a storm like this and it was ungroomed pow all over. If it snows good enough Sat. it should be sweet. . .and ungroomed.

Please, please leave me some untracked for Monday.   I'll find it.

Jimme


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2003)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i'm debating going east to west to hit up jiminy for my first time on sunday due to the predictions.  good point about the grooming though, that would make the drive less worth it to me.  although i can't fault them if they do groom, that's an instant base for the entire mountain if they get upwards of a foot!


Will you be wearing that blue and red jacket in your avatar if you go to Jiminy, Steve? I'll keep an eye out for you. I think I can recognize you from the pics on your site.

So...the snow started in New Haven around 3 PM and was pretty heavy when I left work at 4. Had some trouble getting home. Got stuck on this uphill approach to a stoplight. Turned around and took a running start at it and blew the light! I wish I had the Jeep, but mom and baby had it at home today. Snowline was at Waterbury at 5:30 PM when I drove through. Weird. Heavy snow and then none with 2-3 miles. It's 7:30 PM now and the heavier snow just started here in Watertown. Batten down the hatches!


----------



## teachski (Dec 5, 2003)

It's 8PM and there is nothing in Central MA yet.  The prediction calls for 10+ here.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2003)

yea, if i go...  i'll exactly like i do in that pic with a pair of volkls.  i'm reconsidering the berkshires now though.  forecasts are now pointing the bullseye at sunapee.  so i might go either there, ascutney, or gunstock if there's the blast zone.  plans TBD depending on where the foot of fresh falls! :beer:


----------



## Max (Dec 5, 2003)

Now they're saying as much as 20" in Central Mass...Wachusett has been making snow on at least 3 trails to the summit.  Haven't been to the mountain, but I can see the trails and lights from work at night.  They probably already have a base for the dump that's to come.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 5, 2003)

Holy sh*t, folks - they just keep upping the projections here on the Boston TV channels -now estimating as much as 24-30" in the greater Worcester area with snow thru Sunday..........wonder what the Miami Dolphins will make of this........???  Pats 13, Miami 6........


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2003)

Watertown, CT, 11:17 PM: I would guess about 3 inches so far. It's been snowing more lightly for the past couple of hours.

G'night. Can't wait to see what the morning holds in store! Bring it on!


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 5, 2003)

Coming down nicely in Acton, MA at 11 PM.


----------



## Joshua (Dec 5, 2003)

1.5 inches in springfield, and that is with the valley effect which cuts us out of at least 2-5 inches a storm


----------



## Joshua (Dec 5, 2003)

as of 11:30


----------



## Joshua (Dec 6, 2003)

still 2 inches here...storm looks like fizzler for western mass


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2003)

Not much more fell overnight. We're at about 4 inches maybe. It's drifting so it's tough to tell for sure (I haven't been out yet). It's lightly snowing now. More to follow...


----------



## teachski (Dec 6, 2003)

It has fizzled out here too.  Only about an inch to an inch and a half is on the ground.      I hope this isn't it!  I hope it starts up again and we get hammered like they said we were going to.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm looking at, let's see ... it's hard to tell. There's a good wind out there (conditions report from Hanscom Field says 15 knots) and a lot of drifting. So it varies from bare patches to about 6" or so. Almost every car has a cornice coming off the roof. The snow is as much horizontal as vertical.

Visibility is fine sitting here inside, but I wouldn't want to be driving in this (especially in the rental car). I take that back - a good gust just lifted a white cloud off the roof and it was a momentary whiteout.

As of 10am Boston.com is saying that things are just getting started.

If I had gotten off my sorry butt and bought xc/bc skis before today I'd be out on the school fields trying them out. I'm going to hit you all up in another thread for hardware suggestions.

It looks like a great day to already be somewhere, but a lousy day to try and travel. I've got a big, hot mug of coffee and am going to simmer a chicken all day into a huge pot of soup.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2003)

Just got in from a test run with the snow thrower. I have bare patches in the lawn and drifts up to one foot. I would say a solid 4-5" has fallen. Here's the view from my office:







Snow is still light, but steady.



			
				MichaelJ said:
			
		

> I've got a big, hot mug of coffee and am going to simmer a chicken all day into a huge pot of soup.


I made a huge pot of clam chowder last night, so it's a good day to sit home and chow down...

Tomorrow will be the day for some turns!


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 6, 2003)

It's coming down up north.  Getting to 7" will be no problem.  I'm getting up crack o dawn tomorrow Sunday morning for the pow.  I'll will probably make a snow man with my daughter in a few or try to snowboard in the woods nearby 

http://www.assemblance.net/gallery/vtsnow120603


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 6, 2003)

So far more hype than actual storm - only about 4" on the ground at 245PMn here in eastern Worcester county, and still some grass sticking up on the front lawn.  It is COLD though!  Only 20*F and the wind is bitter.  Felt badly for the guys wrapping up our Xmas tree at the local nursery just now.........


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2003)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> So far more hype than actual storm - only about 4" on the ground at 245PMn here in eastern Worcester county, and still some grass sticking up on the front lawn.


I hear ya on the hype thing. We had another good blast between 2 and 3 PM where we picked up another inch or two. Looks like the Worcester area has been in a hole for much of today:

*Intellicast Hartford Radar Loop*

Looks like this thing may even be winding down based on that...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 6, 2003)

maybe a bust for south western new england, but estimates have moved the mega dump zones into NH and south western maine!!!  here in beverly, MA - a look out my window indicates 7" and still coming down HARD!

looks like things are just getting started as the winds will change and start blowing in from the ocean tonight.

sorry greg et all, but you might not have gotten pounded...  but the good news is the mountains are getting it good and that's what matters to all of us!

i've been scanning incoming trail/snow conditions and most resorts are giving conservative estimates but promising ropes will drop once patrol has checked things out tomorrow AM.  that's a bunch of BS.  50 years ago every mountain in new england would be open border to border top to bottom after over a foot of fresh.  who needs an F'ing base?  get out those rock skis and duck some ropes tomorrow people!!  wooo!!!!!!


----------



## RISkier (Dec 6, 2003)

Hitting southern RI pretty hard.  We had 6" or so by this morning, then hit a bit of a lull, but snowing pretty hard all afternoon.  I'm sure we have 10" and they're saying another 4 to 7 by Sunday morning.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2003)

Looking at that radar, it looks like the Hudson Valley has been getting whacked all afternoon. I'd be interested in some reports from the Albany area. Hoping the Berks are picking up a dump. Jiminy is still claiming upwards of 16 to 24 inches. We'll find out tomorrow, I guess. Anyone in Northwestern Mass care to give a report?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 6, 2003)

just got back in from my preliminary shoveling.  snow in beverly, ma is VERY heavy and wet.  this may indicate that snow totals were exageratted if the weathermen thought the snow was going to be light and fluffy powder which provides bigger snow totals.  should still be powder up in the mountains though.  should be interesting waking up tomorrow morning and seeing the results.


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 6, 2003)

Still coming down up here, over a foot.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 6, 2003)

*Jiminy report*

SAT Jiminy Peak report.


LIke the rest of the posts in this thread, I woke up sort of dissapointed with the lack of snow this morning - Only 3-4 inches?? in Northern CT.

Left CT around 8:30...arrived at Jiminy around 10:30, The Pike was slow, but passable.  

Was snowing steady all day, with some heavy stuff around midday.  When we arrived, I would guess maybe 6 or so inches of VERY LIGHT DRY pow (quality sheet mon) on the sides of the trails.  Ended up with probably 10-12" by the time we left around 2:15.....

Greg  - You should be in great shape if ya head there tommorow....even if they do groom, you should still be golden sticking to the sides of trails, with lots of fluffy goodness to be had around every corner.  Ducked a few ropes (actually my friend dropped a glove from the lift, so 1 time we were 'legit')  Pow was nice,  but could use anther 6-8" to make it really worth it.   Which reminds me - be careful - LOTS of snow snakes (logs, rocks, big chuncks of snowmaking death cookies etc) hiding in the pow...Keep you tip(s) up.

Wind was constant, but not an issue at all.  VERY, VERY few people on the slopes....no (literally) lift lines....

All in all....A great early season powder day.

Off to Okemo tommorow - Am expecting lots more early season smoke pow pow.....


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 6, 2003)

As of about 500PM it started to really pick up here east of Worcester - lots of wind and snow.  Probably got an inch or so in the last hour and still coming down pretty well, although we still only have about 5" on the ground.  The guy on Channel 4 in Boston now says we should wind up with 8-12 total here.  Hopefully much more up north.....


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the report, pepperdawg. Looking forward to heading up tomorrow.  8)


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 6, 2003)

Still plenty of snow coming down, plenty of wind with an occasional serious gust. Lots of swirling snow outside with reduced visibility. I think I'm looking at about 8" or more out there, but everything is drifted so it's hard to tell.

The soup was really good.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 6, 2003)

BLAH.  it's suppose to snow a lot in the mountains, not cape ann.  i went to bed two hours ago.  one hour ago, i got woken up by the plow guy spinning the wheels on his 4 wheel drive truck trying to plow out the driveway.  it was a sad sight seeing him defeated by the wet think packed snow.  it was a smack in the face for me, cause if a 4 wheel drive heavy truck is having trouble with this stuff...  my light weight saturn is sure to end up on the side of the road or worse.

i think i'm bailing tomorrow.  at best, i'll try for a halfday, but i think i'm gonna wait this one out.  if it was powder, no problem...  but this is one of the worst storms i've ever seen in my area and it ain't slowing down.  well over a foot of WET snow now and still coming.  would have been 3+ feet if this was fluffy powder.  if it keeps snowing tomorrow, i might be able to bail on work monday  other than that, it'll be next week for me.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 6, 2003)

Have fun Greg!!!!  It'll be worth the trip!!!!!    

Its puking here in N CT now (and has been for the past few hours) - heaviest snows of the storm yet...wind is really swirling now too


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2003)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i think i'm bailing tomorrow.  at best, i'll try for a halfday, but i think i'm gonna wait this one out.  if it was powder, no problem...  but this is one of the worst storms i've ever seen in my area and it ain't slowing down.  well over a foot of WET snow now and still coming.  would have been 3+ feet if this was fluffy powder.  if it keeps snowing tomorrow, i might be able to bail on work monday  other than that, it'll be next week for me.


  Looks like I'm in the same situation. The guys planning to go with me are in lower Fairfield County and we're gussing it may take 3 1/2 hours+ for them to get to Jiminy and they bagged it. So, I'm probably gonna spend the day digging out. If possible, I may try to get to Butternut for the afternoon. Oh, and I'm feeling a little sick so tomorrow's a possibility.


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 7, 2003)

I just saw on Channel 7 news that Beverly is the big winner with 32 inches. Congratulations Rivercoil!


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 7, 2003)

NECN says Wildcat got the most snow of any NE ski area with 35 inches.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2003)

Jiminy has over half their terrain open. I'm feeling really sick now. Don't think I'll make into work tomorrow.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2003)

jezz, thanks!  i think? 

still coming down hard and still no way to move my car!  just got back from a walk to the store...  over knee deep in places and some side roads have not been plowed out yet!  my car might not even be mobile by tomorrow morning.  probably one of the worst storms i've ever witnessed.  i can't even imagine what would have happened had this been a weekday or if people were not prepared for it a la 1978 blizzard.


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pics jlangdale--as always. Here's one I took today behind my apartment.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 7, 2003)

I took the snowshoes out earlier just for kicks. The drifts are very soft powder. I was sinking each step from one to two feet down, and that's with my big Atlas 1033's. Whoever's up north breaking trail today ... thank you!

The fortunate part is that I was able to clear my car with a brush and a lot of kicking. I'm still staying off the roads though. My walk revealed Rte 3A to be bare pavement, but every other road is still coated white. One bad hill approach and you're toast.

I often wonder how, when you suddenly get a dump like this, people are able to refind trails, especially those that aren't well-blazed. Okay, that's a hiking, not skiing, topic.


----------



## teachski (Dec 7, 2003)

I ended up with about 14-18 inches of fluffy white stuff in my yard.  The plow came at 8:30 just as I was finishing clearing my car.  It was a new person in the plow.  He started to drive into my driveway, pushing the heavy slushy stuff from the road right toward my car.  Fortunately, he saw, before the pile was too large, that there was no place to push it with my car there.  There is a cement wall on one side of my driveway and a small embankment on the other. The driveway is narrow and there is a small incline at the bottom of it.  I live in the middle of a major hill in town.  He stopped and asked me, "How does my dad usually do this?"  We got rid of the heavy snow he had plowed toward my car and then I pulled my car out.  He was then free to push it to the top of my driveway.

The hill I live on, despite being a major road in town was barely wide enough for 2 cars to pass each other.  It is still a mess.  The scanner has been going off all day.  There are a lot of minor accidents and cars stuck.  Many calls have come over with people asking when their street would be plowed.  

I had wanted to head over to Wachusett today, but considering the fact that my street is in the condition it is, and the roads I have to travel over are "back roads" in comparrison, I have opted not to.  

I have to say though, my Mazda 626 was wonderful on my hill.  I was able to start up from my house (in the middle) and head up the hill.  I have no special tires, just the opnes that came on it 20,000 miles ago.


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 7, 2003)

My friend just called to invite me to come along to Wachusett tonight. His boss at his dealership leant him a Subaru Outback to use. Too bad I'm previously engaged to be at the Fleet Center for the Trans-Siberian Orchestra tonight.  :-?


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 7, 2003)

My deck is even worse today, easily 24"+.  I'll take some more pics when all is said and done.  Also building a huge jump in the lawn with my daughter.

I just got back from snowboarding.  EPIC day.  Powder everywhere.  Definately one of my best power days.  Poached Northstar (see below) until patrolies on snowmobile came by and said to get off roped runs.  








If you didin't go ski/boarding this weekend, bad news is you missed out on a rare event.  Good news is we don't have to worry about snowmaking as much   There is a little NCP in the forecast, but I like groomed runs.  Snow is already getting heavy sticky, got to get out there as early as you can before it sets.


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 7, 2003)

More please.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 7, 2003)

Dec 7 - Okemo

WOW!!!  

Hit Okemo around 11 am this morning - drive was OK, I was expecting a lot worse, but still took me around 3 hours from CT (normal would be 2:15).  But was rewarded for my tardiness, by a free parking-lot lift ticket from some very happy dude who had his share of POW already!!!  - Great stuff - Thanks whoever you are!!! - I put it to good use.

Top 1/2 of the mountain was snowing hard, with a constant wind (summit areas were wind-scoured), but once off the top - WOW!!!   

Some of the lightest dry pow I have ever ridden on the East Coast!!  Spent most of the day over on the South face lapping powder runs off their Hi-speed quad - No crowds - Didnt stand in line once!!!!

The goods: Knee deep was the RULE on the sides of the trails - with occaisional thigh deep pockets.  As I mentioned, was sooooooo light and fluffy!!!  

Around noon the lifty told me that patrol just dropped the ropes on Punchline and Loose Spruce!!!   Got (from what I could tell) was maybe 6th tracks on Punchline!!!!!....beautiful untouched 'Powder S's' down the skiers right side.....on my second pass, my line was still unmolested!!!!   

Couldn't find Loose Spruce (forgot to grab a trail map on the way in).  

Probably did 15-20 laps off the South Bowl Express quad (never once did I have to share a chair -let alone stand in line).   

Took 2 runs down the main mountain, which was more crowded, and much less qualitly, so called it a day around 2:30.....Of note - Searles Way (some natural winding type trail had some decent stashes left)

All in all a great day at Jiminy Yesterday, and a PHENOMINAL day at Flatkemo today.....2 powder days the first week in Dec!!!!

Ride home was sweet - all roads were nicely cleaned up.

The only downside I can see - I will be spoiled come a few weeks, with crowds and (hopefully not) classic New England hardpack/boiler plate.    

What a weekend!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, me staying home today was probably a good thing. My daughter has had a 102+ fever all day and now my wife is sick. I'll be playing hooky tomorrow, but it will be to mend them, not ski (not complaining, just disappointed).

My K trip in November got rained out, I missed this powder weekend, and now it looks like more rain may spoil this Friday's planned K trip. This season has gotten off to a terrible [non] start for me...


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 7, 2003)

Greg said:
			
		

> Well, me staying home today was probably a good thing. My daughter has had a 102+ fever all day and now my wife is sick. I'll be playing hooky tomorrow, but it will be to mend them, not ski (not complaining, just disappointed).



Sorry to hear you guys down with the flu, Greg.  That junk is bad this year, better to make sure fevers are down and coughs supressed.

And, I don't think Killington is going to have a problem next week.  Hope you get better.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2003)

jlangdale said:
			
		

> And, I don't think Killington is going to have a problem next week.  Hope you get better.


Intellicast.com is calling for rain and 52 degrees for Killington on Thursday.  :blink: Oh...and I'm not sick...yet...


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 8, 2003)

Greg said:
			
		

> jlangdale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thursday is a long way out.  And, I'm sure it will be cooler at the summit.  Might want to check the elevation temps.  I'm seeing a high of 40-45 with a low of 20, 50 percent chance of showers during the day and snow showers during the night.

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Killington.0to3top.php

Lol, check this out.  http://www.killingtonchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=1222


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 8, 2003)

A few snaps during my lunch break today





















(Cambridge, MA)


----------



## Lisamarie (Dec 8, 2003)

*trapped*

Got trapped in Sunday River this weekend! Could not move the car, roads were closed, no way to get to work on Monday. Oh well!


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 9, 2003)

So *that's* the trick. Get there before the storm so you're snowed in at the slopes.... I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## jimme (Dec 9, 2003)

Greg said:
			
		

> Well, me staying home today was probably a good thing. My daughter has had a 102+ fever all day and now my wife is sick. I'll be playing hooky tomorrow, but it will be to mend them, not ski (not complaining, just disappointed).
> 
> My K trip in November got rained out, I missed this powder weekend, and now it looks like more rain may spoil this Friday's planned K trip. This season has gotten off to a terrible [non] start for me...



You have every right to complain.  :wink: You get all stoked up to go and carve some turns and have to drop the plans. I had similar false starts earlier, but am finally getting out there. Monday was great, Sunday would have been better from what I've read. We'll get our days. . .here's how my plans worked out, but not without some strife.

I asked for Monday off from work on Friday and it was OK'd. By 4:00 Sunday I was wondering if school might be closed because it hadn't stopped snowing (24" in Schodack, NY). Or, what if the heat goes south and they can't open. Maybe a two hour school opening delay. By Sunday night I'm worried that email at work might go down and I'll be called in. McKenzie wakes up middle of night, says she doesn't feel good. I checked her temp in the morning- 98.6- whew. email is still working. Kids are well, waiting for the bus. I guess I can go skiing now. Whew!

It's the unexpected stuff we have no control over. For those of us with families, anything can happen.

Jimme :lol:


----------



## Stephen (Dec 9, 2003)

My wife and I did our Christmas shopping on Saturday night. Had about 10 other people in BJ's. Maybe a couple dozen stragglers in the mall. Each store we went to, we had 2 or 3 salespeople dying to help us. It was great!

-T


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Jimme - where'd you go Monday?  Did you go to Windham, by any chance?  I have always wanted to try there, and may try to get there over Xmas when I am home in Saratoga.  If you have a review of the place, let us know........


----------



## SilentCal (Dec 9, 2003)

Section 304 Row 16 Seats 15 and 16
New England Vs. Miami.   Shoveled my seat out.  About two feet of snow.   Perfect for tossing around after Patriots scores.   Never try to buttslide down the aisle-ways,  those handrails hurt when they are cold :roll:


----------



## jimme (Dec 11, 2003)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hey Jimme - where'd you go Monday?  Did you go to Windham, by any chance?  I have always wanted to try there, and may try to get there over Xmas when I am home in Saratoga.  If you have a review of the place, let us know........



Monday I skied Jiminy. Blue skies, 29 degrees, no crowds, packed powder, a small amount of ungroomed, awesome! Saratoga Springs? My hometown too.

Have not skied Windham. Do have their brochure. They offer guided skiing at 7:00AM- one hour before the lifts are "open to the public." No price info., be cool if it were free.

Jimme


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 11, 2003)

My in-laws have a B&B in Saratoga right across from the thoroughbred track, so we go there a lot.  I grew up outside Saratoga in a little town.....love to visit there, though.  The ponies in August are great, and Christmastime in olde Saratoga is fun......see you at the Parting Glass on 12/23 to see the McKrells........(sorry, Greg - I know this is OT)


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2003)

And just like that, all that beautiful snow is gone from my yard...


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)

Great!


----------



## Moma26 (Mar 28, 2012)

We had snow on the cars in Maine this morning!


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 28, 2012)

At first I thought it was odd that people were posting in a weather thread from December...


----------

